# Milton. Fall bite has been good again this year.



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

John Boat said:


> View attachment 479155
> 
> View attachment 479154
> 
> ...





John Boat said:


> View attachment 479155
> 
> View attachment 479154
> 
> ...


How deep and what bait if you don't mind sharing ?


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

fishless said:


> How deep and what bait if you don't mind sharing ?


10- 15’on blades as usual n customary for fall n ice off spawn.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

I was wondering about them newspaper eyes, nice job as always!


----------



## WickedWalleye (Oct 25, 2014)

Way to go John Boat. You got the late fall / early winter pattern down.....and the middle winter, early spring, spring, early summer, late summer.....I know your breaking thin ice to get out there, your a diehard Milton man. What's your biggest walleye out of Milton?


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

WickedWalleye said:


> Way to go John Boat. You got the late fall / early winter pattern down.....and the middle winter, early spring, spring, early summer, late summer.....I know your breaking thin ice to get out there, your a diehard Milton man. What's your biggest walleye out of Milton?


Thank you


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

WickedWalleye said:


> Way to go John Boat. You got the late fall / early winter pattern down.....and the middle winter, early spring, spring, early summer, late summer.....I know your breaking thin ice to get out there, your a diehard Milton man. What's your biggest walleye out of Milton?


Far from ice breaking as of now. 31” eye released.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

You always share your knowledge, have a good holiday and keep fishing


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

John Boat said:


> View attachment 479155
> 
> View attachment 479154
> 
> ...



Nice mess of fish there JB. I think you win the Miton 👑!


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Bprice1031 said:


> Nice mess of fish there JB. I think you win the Miton 👑!


Probably due to me being the only one out there for the most part. Lol


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Your being too modest, you have the know how and the patience to fish this time of year and later. Happy Thanksgiving and be safe.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Way to do it John. Your catches & expertise are awesome.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving


icebucketjohn said:


> Way to do it John. Your catches & expertise are awesome.
> View attachment 479253





icebucketjohn said:


> Way to do it John. Your catches & expertise are awesome.
> View attachment 479253


stuck at 3 kprs last 2 nights







y


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks like they might be producing there! There no stocking correct? That there is a few generations of fish


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

set-the-drag said:


> Looks like they might be producing there! There no stocking correct? That there is a few generations of fish


Not really sure on stocking protocol here but have heard of some being done 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yes. ODNR has stated Walleye Reproduction is taking place at Milton.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

John Boat said:


> View attachment 479306
> Happy Thanksgiving
> 
> 
> ...


Do you ever get tired of eating Walleye? Nice fish John.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Bprice1031 said:


> Do you ever get tired of eating Walleye? Nice fish John.


No, nor my friends and neighbors 😉


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

John Boat said:


> Not really sure on stocking protocol here but have heard of some being done 🤷🏻‍♂️


I could believe it. back when the dam was breached, and the lake drained, I went out there and walked around with a legal pad and a pencil, and made my own maps. This was because the maps available at the local bait shops prior were total hokum, and I believed that somehow, someway, the dam would be repaired and the lake filled again. There are a few mucky spots out there, but not many. Much of the substrate is quite firm being fine gravel, and I found several spots that were pure sand. Other places were larger size rocks. I thought, "Man! This just looks like a walleye and smallmouth lake!"

Back in those days, Milton had the reputation as a crappie and muskie lake. That reputation was furthered by guys who didn't want people to find out how good a walleye lake it was!

Actually, I quoted the wrong message. I was reponsing to IBJ's post about natural reprooduction happening there.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Fishing in the snow this evening, perhaps a preview of ice season.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Amazing to say the least


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

John Boat said:


> Fishing in the snow this evening, perhaps a preview of ice season.
> View attachment 479412


Very nice John.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

John-quietly making his bid for “OGF NEO Fisherman of the Year”!! Gots my vote!


----------



## Eyesonsumwalleyes (Nov 7, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> John-quietly making his bid for “OGF NEO Fisherman of the Year”!! Gots my vote!


Not in the running, but thanks!! Just like to fish 😉


----------



## Salt man (Aug 10, 2017)

John Boat said:


> Fishing in the snow this evening, perhaps a preview of ice season.
> View attachment 479412





John Boat said:


> Not in the running, but thanks!! Just like to fish 😉


Hey John, what is your take on a couple of small walleye I’ve caught in Nimisila. Are they reproducing because they haven’t stocked in years and there shouldn’t be any 9-10 inch eyes. Also while throwing net for bait I’ve caught pike Frye.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Salt man said:


> Hey John, what is your take on a couple of small walleye I’ve caught in Nimisila. Are they reproducing because they haven’t stocked in years and there shouldn’t be any 9-10 inch eyes. Also while throwing net for bait I’ve caught pike Frye.


I can’t realistically answer, having noe real knowledge of Nimisila other than location.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Salt man said:


> Hey John, what is your take on a couple of small walleye I’ve caught in Nimisila. Are they reproducing because they haven’t stocked in years and there shouldn’t be any 9-10 inch eyes. Also while throwing net for bait I’ve caught pike Frye.


I have no proof but would think that there is a good chance that a few other species could get mixed in at the hatchery. Never fished Nimiisila and not sure if it ever gets stocked with anything..


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Slow fishing last night. 1 kpr 1 short n 1 Carp


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

This evening, went to a different spot, good move!!


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

John Boat said:


> This evening, went to a different spot, good move!!


Pics


----------



## Salt man (Aug 10, 2017)

John Boat said:


> Pics
> View attachment 479665
> 
> View attachment 479664


Killin it!! From shore or on boat? Just wondering


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

John Boat said:


> Pics
> View attachment 479665
> 
> View attachment 479664


Very nicely done again John.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Salt man said:


> Killin it!! From shore or on boat? Just wondering


In a boat


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Bprice1031 said:


> Very nicely done again John


Thanks BP !!


----------



## dennis treich (May 2, 2008)

what ramp is still launchable for a 20' Crestliner. Nice batch of eyes 
John


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

dennis treich said:


> what ramp is still launchable for a 20' Crestliner. Nice batch of eyes
> John


None, Lake is pretty much at winter pool now. 9’ down


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Gent out st 4 hoping wind would lay down, it did for a bit but came back just before dark. Highly stained now and tomorrow should really increase that issue.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...simply awesome! I can say that when reading ur posts with <walleye> Milton fishing is almost unreal at times! Hahaha...

...guys like you...I look up to!

Perfect example of OGF forums. 

...I take alittle from you ... and most here. 

Knowledge is power right?

...appreciate ur posts with the simplicity of walleye on <newspaper> lol. Freaking love it! 

...to be honest right now. Its guys like <you> john boat ... and others that make OGF a place of <information> and I cannot forget about the MODS.

...sorry for the <derail> but you can't say I'm wrong with what I just said...come to think of it...OGF should run the country lol. 

...that's as political as I get...sorry <fastwater>

...fastwaters...produce good fishing sometimes. 

I'm done. Enjoy the night.
Don.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...simply awesome! I can say that when reading ur posts with <walleye> Milton fishing is almost unreal at times! Hahaha...
> 
> ...guys like you...I look up to!
> 
> ...


I’m blushing ☺. I am Just fortunate enough to have retired on this lake which has given me lots of time to figure it out. Like you, I really prefer wading streams n rivers for smallies and trout.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

A LITTLE NIPPY This evening but found a hungry Eye family. Frozen rubber net let another big one escape.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

What's in the stomach of that big one? Nice job on your catch. You popping blade baits still on the steep contour?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

allwayzfishin said:


> What's in the stomach of that big one? Nice job on your catch. You popping blade baits still on the steep contour?


She full of eggs!


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

allwayzfishin said:


> What's in the stomach of that big one? Nice job on your catch. You popping blade baits still on the steep contour?


Did not check the stomach but my lure was in her gullet. Yes, blades at the top of chanel drop. 11’


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

1 hit, 1 fish


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

John Boat said:


> 1 hit, 1 fish
> View attachment 479865


The Milton Walleye Whisperer strikes again!


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Appreciably, a nice evening on lake. Quite a few nice white bass in 17’. Eyes came out of 13’ right at dusk.


----------



## Salt man (Aug 10, 2017)

John Boat said:


> Appreciably, a nice evening on lake. Quite a few nice white bass in 17’. Eyes came out of 13’ right at dusk.
> View attachment 479963
> 
> View attachment 479962


I wanna go. Nimi is a ghost town. No life found from shore till ice on.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

<machine>

Awesomeness and always appreciate the sunset pictures 👊

Don.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

John Boat said:


> Appreciably, a nice evening on lake. Quite a few nice white bass in 17’. Eyes came out of 13’ right at dusk.
> View attachment 479963
> 
> View attachment 479962


I'm guessing the weather was too nice for your type of fishing this past weekend?


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Bprice1031 said:


> I'm guessing the weather was too nice for your type of fishing this past weekend?


You are a good guesser!!! I don’t mind the elements of weather but that went beyond my limits.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

John Boat said:


> You are a good guesser!!! I don’t mind the elements of weather but that went beyond my limits.


Out of curiosity how many years of experience do have on this body of water? Your expertise is unimaginable.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Bprice1031 said:


> Out of curiosity how many years of experience do have on this body of water? Your expertise is unimaginable.


16 years and still trying to figure it out.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

John Boat said:


> 16 years and still trying to figure it out.


Tonight’s catch: Skunked but for the sunset


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

^^ That happens to the best of em'.


----------



## PG2 (Jan 28, 2020)

I love that second pic.. It was not that you did not catch anything but a very awesome and honest pic!!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice catches! I keep saying I need to get out to Milton. It's not that much further past West Branch. I've only fished below the dam a few times.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Forgot phone thus missed a fantastic sunset as well as a few fish.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

John Boat said:


> Forgot phone thus missed a fantastic sunset as well as a few fish.
> View attachment 480112


One heck of a seasons ending! Nice job


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Bass knuckles said:


> One heck of a seasons ending! Nice job


It’s ending....? 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

John Boat said:


> It’s ending....? 🤷🏻‍♂️


The new year is right around the the corner jb, so your new 2022 tally starts then not the fishing, lol 😂😂


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

John Boat said:


> It’s ending....? 🤷🏻‍♂️


I know it won't end for you till there is ice on that lake. Very nice job again. I like the cards in the background of the picture.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

John doesn’t stop because of ice. He just shifts into another gear!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

With the weather we're getting today, I'm guessing John was out last night and will probably back out tonight. Go get em' JB!


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Bprice1031 said:


> With the weather we're getting today, I'm guessing John was out last night and will probably back out tonight. Go get em' JB!


I was, after fixing electrical issue on motor. Perch, cats, Crappie, 14” eye and s surprise rock bass that I’ve never caught here before.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

May be time to rethink my efforts to catch eyes. 1 18” kpr 2 shorts and a large white bass. Working on motorcycles should keep me busy till ice....🤷🏻‍♂️ The puppy almost stole the fish


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Good job JB. You should have gave it to the pup. Mine just licks them.

Kip


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

The Fish Santa was good to me!!! Big white bass in a feeding frenzy, lots of fun.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

John Boat said:


> The Fish Santa was good to me!!! Big white bass in a feeding frenzy, lots of fun.
> View attachment 480601


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Looks like Santa noticed someone was mighty good this year! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

John Boat said:


> The Fish Santa was good to me!!! Big white bass in a feeding frenzy, lots of fun.
> View attachment 480601


Very nicely done again JB! Have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Bprice1031 said:


> Very nicely done again JB! Have a Merry Christmas!


Thanks and Merry Christmas to all of OGF!!!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh yeah! Very nice way to spend Christmas Eve. When my BIL and I would go fish the 'Bula breakwall for Smallies in May, we'd always keep an eye out for minnows breaking the surface/ We'd also keep one pole with somethimg chrome and heavy, like a Swedish Pimple, that you could cast a mile. When baitfish would break the surface, it was time to drop the Smallie pole and start firing! It would be fast and furious. Caught the biggest white bass I'd ever seen up there. 18" to 19"! Good grief! The state record is only 21" long! And Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Another nice night on lake. Missed my share,4shorts, 2 smallies n another White bass frenzy.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I never cease to be amazed by your fishing success & pics. Always enjoy your posts.

THANKS FOR SHARING


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

John Boat said:


> View attachment 480673
> 
> View attachment 480674
> 
> ...


Those have got to be some of the prettiest looking walleyes I've seen come out of inland lakes. Nice catch JB.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Bprice1031 said:


> Those have got to be some of the prettiest looking walleyes I've seen come out of inland lakes. Nice catch JB.


Yessir, cold water twins. 😉


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

You seem to be able to find the hogs!


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

buckeyebowman said:


> You seem to be able to find the hogs!


I think they find me as I’m the only one on the water this time of year 😁


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

John Boat said:


> I think they find me as I’m the only one on the water this time of year 😁


 Have you seen Sonar? He lives down the road, from me, I haven't seen
him go by lately. I better go check on him. This is "Prime-Time" for him also.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

REEL GRIP said:


> Have you seen Sonar? He lives down the road, from me, I haven't seen
> him go by lately. I better go check on him. This is "Prime-Time" for him also.


He’s fine, we touch base daily as he sends me the word jumbles 😉


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

John Boat said:


> He’s fine, we touch base daily as he sends me the word jumbles 😉


Surprised he ain't fishin, usually goes by every day or so, in tow, about 3pm
this time of year.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

REEL GRIP said:


> Have you seen Sonar? He lives down the road, from me, I haven't seen
> him go by lately. I better go check on him. This is "Prime-Time" for him also.


I'm okay neighbor..! It just seems like anytime it's good weather, I've got appointments or commitments that cancel my chances to go for a few hours.. LoL. I did more fishing before I retired...🤔


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Got out and beat the rain n sleet until I got to shoreline. Very cold hands covering and tying boat up. Lots of WB again, cats n smaller kprs.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Mom and son, what a difference 6” makes!!


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Is that your boat stuck in the mud always ready to go lol.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

John Boat said:


> Mom and son, what a difference 6” makes!!


Nice what is that 27-28 in. Very impressive for an inland lake.

Kip


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

My guess the big fish is 21" 22"


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

John Boat said:


> Mom and son, what a difference 6” makes!!


It doesn't matter what the measurements are to me. They look tasty! 😋😋


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Today was very slow: 1 WB, 16 n 20” eye given away. Tomorrow looks like last day of fishing for the year. Boat is anchored n tied off but always afloat until thick ice. The fish were 15 n 21”.


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Tomorrow will be the last day fishing of the year for everyone😉


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

John Boat said:


> Today was very slow: 1 WB, 16 n 20” eye given away. Tomorrow looks like last day of fishing for the year. Boat is anchored n tied off but always afloat until thick ice. The fish were 15 n 21”.
> View attachment 480809
> 
> View attachment 480808


That shows your dedication to Milton and the Walleye you love to chase in her. Nice JB.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

iceman said:


> Tomorrow will be the last day fishing of the year for everyone😉


You caught me!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

As usual. Love following this post Jon boat. Thanks


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Aaaaah, the end of a good year fishing!!!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

John Boat said:


> Aaaaah, the end of a good year fishing!!!
> View attachment 480879
> 
> View attachment 480881
> ...


You even got a ditch pickle. You don't catch those too often. Nice way to end the year.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

What a great season for 2021, best of luck for 2022. Do you look for drop offs for targeting walleye?


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

OptOutside440 said:


> What a great season for 2021, best of luck for 2022. Do you look for drop offs for targeting walleye?
> [/QU. Yes I do, and if the wind will let me I’ll anchor on the high side of the drop.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm going to study maps from Ladue and maybe I'll have luck like you or maybe I am dreaming lol. Tight lines!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

What's going on JB? Surprised we haven't seen a recent report.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Bprice1031 said:


> What's going on JB? Surprised we haven't seen a recent report.


Too much rain and or wind lately for me to venture out as well as lake came up some and really muddy. Those are my excuses anyway. 🤭


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Is that your boat btween 76 and Mahoning , i wanna go.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

jiggerman said:


> Is that your boat btween 76 and Mahoning , i wanna go.


Yes, that is my boat. However, Charter season is over now. 😉


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

John Boat said:


> Yes, that is my boat. However, Charter season is over now. 😉


Hey John out of curiosity do you target any other species when fish?


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Bprice1031 said:


> Hey John out of curiosity do you target any other species when fish?


Really no need to do so as I seem to catch all species in this lake while targeting the eyes Not a panfish fan but do enjoy catching Skis, cats n smallies. When I really want to have fun I head out to wade streams n rivers for trout n smallies in Ohio and Pa.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

John Boat said:


> Really no need to do so as I seem to catch all species in this lake while targeting the eyes Not a panfish fan but do enjoy catching Skis, cats n smallies. When I really want to have fun I head out to wade streams n rivers for trout n smallies in Ohio and Pa.


Considering you're on Milton you probably venture over into the mountains in PA to do some trout fishing. Grew up in that area learning how to hunt and fish from my Grandpa. Some of the best memories of my life come from those hills over there.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Bprice1031 said:


> Considering you're on Milton you probably venture over into the mountains in PA to do some trout fishing. Grew up in that area learning how to hunt and fish from my Grandpa. Some of the best memories of my life come from those hills over there.


Yes, I go quite often anywhere from Shenango River to Eastern Pa. where I grew up on trout fishing from an early age. Love it!!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Since were talking trout and waiting for solid ice to get back on topic(walleye), I’ll throw in my two cents abt WVa trout fishing. I grew up in southern WVa and fished some of(what I’d consider) the best limestone trout streams only a 5-6 hr drive of Akron. Of course they were stocked, maybe a hatchery brown, rainbows and goldens, but they were readily available, and after being in the stream a few days they seemed to get Wild. Wearing old jeans and worn out Converse All Stars wet wading those streams with my ultralite, throwing the smallest Panther Martins and Shysters available was abt as much fun as fishing can get. I never really cared much for eating them but c&r(catching maybe a dozen 10-12” stockers) was an average day with the occasional 2-4# “carry-over”. Then those rare(but Great!) times when you’d hook into a stream smallie, Pure Heaven(Almost!) Hmmm, there’s a song title hidden in there somewhere!!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Bottom line gods country , where ever there is more water and trees then people it’s god country!! Would love to fish for rivers smallies again , to much producing for the country , and chasing pannies to much! I give shout out to all hillbillies and ridge runners! Made me who am today!! 🇺🇸


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

John Boat someday.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Uglystix said:


> John Boat someday.
> View attachment 481440


Actually, I’ve been known to do that in the past. Almost didn’t get back in once so, I quit that foolishness. What a sound that makes plowing through an inch of ice!!!


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Ha! That's funny. Love your posts. You'll have to find older photos to get us through the winter. Blast from the past thread.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

John Boat said:


> Actually, I’ve been known to do that in the past. Almost didn’t get back in once so, I quit that foolishness. What a sound that makes plowing through an inch of ice!!!


There's been a"Few" times, that it was worth it though...lol. i.e. West Branch & also few that weren't.. also at W.B.... But we made it..!!


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

sonar said:


> There's been a"Few" times, that it was worth it though...lol. i.e. West Branch & also few that weren't.. also at W.B.... But we made it..!!


Couldn’t get out in boat so, went out at 3:00 to maybe find some safe ice here. 3” of clear and 15’ gave these up. 🥶😁


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

That’s a cool sky pic! Looks like water or snow when flipped.


----------

